

Eris: The Distributed Application Software Stack - mischa_u
https://erisindustries.com/

======
barisser
How are 'millions of separate blockchains' supposed to be secure? We have
enough trouble securing one Blockchain.

Also it seems redundant to include the fruits of computations in a blockchain,
for all time, when SNARK-based proofs can accomplish the same goal with much
less overhead.

Correct me if I'm missing something.

~~~
prestonjbyrne
True. But with an Eris chain mining doesn't need to happen.

We've taken consensus and security logic which is usually baked in to a
blockchain protocol and moved it into into a smart contract kernel of the
genesis block - and seeing as you can script whatever the heck you want there
(as the Thelonious design is smart contract-capable), you can set the security
parameters to whatever you want. E.g., specify that only certain nodes known
to the administrator can process data.

This isn't a blockchain to be used in currency applications - but in data
management, and application-specific data management at that. Developers can
parameterise a Thelonious framework to do whatever they need it to do. Think
of a social network or a corporate interactive application. In such cases it's
the usefulness of the database in efficiently administering data and
blockchain fault-tolerance, not token rewards, which would meant to be the
primary incentive for adoption.

We have rather a lot of writing on the subject - please do check out some of
our blog posts!
[https://blog.erisindustries.com/products/2014/12/17/on-3p/](https://blog.erisindustries.com/products/2014/12/17/on-3p/)

------
mempko
Cool, this is like my Fire★ project
([http://www.firestr.com](http://www.firestr.com)) but for back end services.
They also support creating block chains. I shall need to look at it for
inspiration.

~~~
z3ugma
Love this line from your site: "This is not cloud software, but __grass
__software. You can touch it and shape it. The possibilities are endless. "

~~~
mempko
Thanks! I think I will turn it into a catch phrase.

------
sgt101
Sorry, I am silly, but what kind of applications could one build with this?

------
applecore
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7899637](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7899637)

------
divadwg
How is this different from Ethereum?

~~~
dennismckinnon
Thelonious is an ethereum derivative designed to be programmable so dapp
makers can add in the consensus constraints they want. Maybe they don't want
just anyone to mine but instead just trusted operators. Its a smart contract
controlled chain so you can do this. We call these "locked down" chains they
embrace the idea that some dapp makers might need to have more assurances
about control over the database. Thelonious can provide alternative means of
consensus for those people.

In addition we have the decerver which in its current iteration is compatible
with ethereum thelonious ipfs (a bittorrent+git-like filesystem) and bitcoin.
Allowing one platform to use all of these P2P technologies. We don't believe
in one chain to rule them all syndrome we feel like all of these technologies
can have something to contribute. Once we have incorporated dynamic module
loading into the platform all you need is to write the wrapper for your
favoured technology and you can start implementing some truely amazing dapps.

I hope this answers your question!

~~~
sgt101
Could you make the site a bit more accessible to people outside the blockchain
community by giving examples of the kind of applications that could be built
with these tools?

~~~
compleat-ang
Thanks for the feedback. Indeed we will be trying to do so over the coming
weeks -- especially in the tutorial and blogs sections.

